
The Best Windows Laptop $1,000(ish) Can Buy - todd8
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wsj.com/amp/articles/the-best-windows-laptop-1-000-ish-can-buy-1522162531
======
EB-Barrington
The first example has 4GB ram and 128GB SSD.

Is that worthy of a "best" title in the $1000(ish) category?

